# Holly Hedge Shelter Fun Dog Show (Bristol)



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Found myself here today and couldn't resist these gorgeous dogs. Lovely day, and lovely dogs.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone know what kind of dog this next one is?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I would say the second is some sort of Spitz or Spitz cross but I expect you have already worked that out. It looks similar to a Keeshond puppy I saw yesterday but not as fluffy. They are all gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks! Keeshond was my first thought but when I looked them up it didn't quite match. I think this one had been clipped a bit but it still doesn't seem quite right. A beautiful cross then.


----------



## 1234james0506 (Sep 20, 2015)

A samoyed cross a German shep (guess) some lovely there dogs tho


----------

